
MVPP: Minimum Viable Product Purchase and the lesson of the first trash talk T's - phineasb
http://www.sneakerheadvc.com/2010/03/17/mvpp/
======
pmichaud
Summary: Don't overserve your market. If you only offer "enough" you can
segment more effectively.

